# Range Report



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Forgive me, it's not a handgun but it's one hell of a rifle.
As requested by Mike Barham and others, here's the range report on the Steyr SSG 04 .308 rifle. The rifle comes with a Harris bi-pod, adjustable cheek piece, hight adjustable butt pad, and the 3 point SBS safety. It comes with a 10 rnd. clip($90.00 for extra) and rails, but no scope. I added a Leupold Mark 4 4.5-14X40mm LR/T Target scope. This is my first rifle and it's purpose is for long range target shooting and maybe hunting. I shot Federal Gold Medal .308 Win Match 168 gr. Sierra Match King BTHP ammo for her first time out. 
We went to Angeles Shooting Range, a beautiful range in the Angeles Forest in L.A., CA. I took 200 rounds and expected to go through 40 rounds for zeroing and I intended to fire about 100 total for today. I started at 100 yards. Out of the box, the first 2 shots were low. Next, after adjustments, 3 shots were low and to the right. I adjusted the scope and the next 2 shots were level but to the right. After correction, the next 3 rnds. were hitting in tight groups, dead center.

This picture is after target repair and the grouping in the red is at 200 yrds. The shots in the black are the first 10 zeroing in shots. After it was zeroed, it was dead on (hence, the repair and another 100 yrds.).
I was surprised at how accurate this gun was once it was zeroed in and the adjustable but pad really helped. The trigger was light and not much recoil. After cleaning, this beast kept eating steel targets. Dead center at 300, 400, 500, and 600 yrds. I am not an experienced marksman, but this rifle performed like a champ. A 10 rnd. zero, accurate at 600, and easy to shoot, she was worth every penny (a S**T load of them).
Not much to improve on such a gun, but I am going for taller rings and a 4 inch scope shade. I felt a little cramped even with the cheek piece all the way down. My buddy from the gun store brought his R700 PSS and he couldn't believe I was hitting 600 yards for my first time out. 
Here are some pics.
The Steyr SSG 04 in its Pelican home.

Me shooting down range.

The SSG with adjustable but pad ready for action.

My buddy's R700 PSS.


The target shots may not be the best, but remember that this was my first time shooting with a scoped rifle, out of the box performance, and I was cold as hell because I left my jacket at home due to the excitement.
The only thing I would have changed is that I should have bought this rifle a long time ago. Thanks for your time, happy shooting.:smt023

Steyr Mannlicher SSG 04 .308 cal. "THE REAPER"


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that is one hell of a rifle you have there sir. Nice range report as well. Enjoy!

-Jeff-


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That looks like all kind of fun! What kinds of groups are you getting at 600 yards?

We should make a range day out at Angeles sometime. I'm in Hollywood and Glockamania is somewhere closeby, too. When I get it up and running, I'd love to try my 19th century long range shooter (a 45-70 with a vernier tang sight) out against a 21st century long range gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for a great report! That's fine shooting, and a very fine rifle. You'll enjoy that rifle for many years.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good read a beauty of a rifle. Thanks for sharing. Good shooting. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Can I have it?


----------

